# Installation AppleTV + TimeCapsule + Imac



## hrmac (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

j'ai besoin d'aide pour mettre en place mon réseau multimédia a la maison. 

*Mon matériel :*

- Imac 320Go

- Time capsule 2To (nouvelle génération)

- Apple TV (nouvelle génération)

- Disque dur 500Go (avec plein de divX)

*Ce que je souhaite faire :* 

- Avoir une sauvegarde du mac

- Regardez mes films HD sur la TV

*Ce que j'ai fait pour le moment :*

- J'ai brancher le disque dur 500Go sur la Time capsule.
                          Pour utiliser le disque 500Go pour la sauvegarde
                          Et la timecapsule pour stocker les films 

Mais j'ai lu sur un forum que l'AppleTV ne peut lire que les films stocké dans la bibliothèque Itunes. Je vais donc ajouter tous mes Divx a ma bibliotheque.
Mais si je transfert ma bibliotheque sur la timecapsule, je n'est plus de sauvegarde de ma bibliotheque

Je souhaitai que les films soit sur la timecapsule car il y a plus de place : 2To.

Si il y a des modifications a faire, je suis ouvert. 
Je voudrais connaitre la logique d'installation de ses produit, et comment les utiliser aux mieux. 

merci d'avance


----------

